# ADSL modem COMTREND CT-361

## ptitman

hi there ! 

   has anybody been able to get the "comtrend ct-361" to work?

  It should be working either on a usb or a ethernet port! It seems that neither pppoa nor pppoe

work.

  I read something about ipcop, but it looks like if you need to be connected in the first place !!!

    I googled it but could not find any useful information...but more issues .

thanks[/i]

----------

## Calchan

I have this same modem and I'm also having difficulties to have it work at all. From what I gather, it supports PPPoA only, although it might also support PPPoE. What I'm sure of, is that it does support PPPoA.

If you accept to use it on USB, you could have a look here: http://eagle-usb.fr.st/. The Comtend CT-350 and the CT-361 on USB are supposed to be compatible with the Sagem 800 they talk about (same Analog Devices chipset). I haven't tried what they propose because I'm not interested in USB but Ethernet.

Who's your provider ? Do they work with PPPoE or PPPoA ? Mine is 9online.fr and apparently works with PPPoA only. I just received the modem from them, and I'm in the process of confirming this and other necessary info. What I know is that for France VPI is 8, VCI is 35, and that my provider requires PPPoA and encapsulation is VCMUX. You should do the same about your country and provider.

There are 2 executables on the LiveCD named pppoa2 and pppoa3, but beyond syntax I coulnd't find any documentation about these. I've had no chance with the Gentoo LiveCD yet. I have tried briefly with the new Mandrake Move CD, but couldn't setup a connection either.

I'm investigating further. The problem is since I was on cable for the past 5 years and that a quick net-setup was enough to get me on the net with a Gentoo LiveCD, I'm far from an expert in PPP connections.

----------

## jaska

If you cannot make this modem work, your best option now is probably to buy a modem+router modem or buy a router that can be connected to the ethernet and make that connect your computer(s) by dhcp.

----------

## Calchan

 *jaska wrote:*   

> If you cannot make this modem work, your best option now is probably to buy a modem+router modem or buy a router that can be connected to the ethernet and make that connect your computer(s) by dhcp.

 

Well, thanks, but no. I have just started, so I'm not giving up just yet. And if Ethernet is a no-no, I'll resort to using USB, since it's been confirmed to work with Mandrake 9.2  (http://fast800.tuxfamily.org/pub/article.php3?id_article=25).

----------

## ptitman

hey charun !

 thx for your reply! ... I'm actually a lucky dude as i subscribed to a cable connection   :Laughing:   . But this friend of mine is gutted . bloody 9online, it seems that they use a windows specific pppoe protocol . Moreover, in my mate's case, his modem is f****d, usb connection doesnt work, either using windows or linux. 

   Thanks jaska for your help but students just dont have bucks to chuck around   :Confused: 

   Well , if we could get this modem spec ... we could try to devellop some kindda dodgy drivers.

   Why does those people keep on making things worse ????

  good luck in the meanwhile !

  manu

----------

## Sleeper

Just a quick hint: I'm the current maintener of the Eagle driver, and I've done a quick and dirty ebuild for supported modems (like the comtrend ). You can find it here:

http://sl33p3r.free.fr/eagle/eagle-ebuild.tar.bz2

----------

## Calchan

OK, since it's apparently a problem with a french provider only, I'll make a post in the french forum. If we can make it work, I'll write something in english for the documentation tips and tricks forum.

See you there.

----------

## Calchan

FYI, I solved my problem. Read all about it in french here : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=113207.

If you're interested by the answer and can't read french, complain here, and I'll translate.

----------

